# Biketour im Odenwald



## ansbach82 (12. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir ein lokaler Biker aus dem Raum Heidelberg/Odenwald paar Tourentipps geben.
Ich möchte von Eberbach nach Heidelberg und suche nach brauchbaren Wegen/Trails. Kann mir jemand vom Forum helfen 

Besten dank schon mal


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. September 2016)

Bin kein HD-Local, aber vielleicht wäre der Neckarsteig was für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansbach82 (13. September 2016)

Hast du GPS Daten zum Neckersteig?


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. September 2016)

Nö. Kann man aber auch selber finden, wie zB. hier...

http://www.neckarsteig.de/de/startseite


----------



## rmfausi (13. September 2016)

Den Neckarsteig bei Heidelberg hochfahren finde ich schon sportlich, für mich jedenfalls. Runter fährt es sich angenehmer. Von Neckargemünd würde ich evtl. die Froststraßen parallel zum Neckarsteig auf den Königsstuhl nehmen. Wie ist Deine Priorität beim Biken,
mir ist es am liebsten Forstwege hoch. Vielleicht gibst du noch ein paar Infos was/wie du fahren möchtest.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ansbach82 (13. September 2016)

Fortstraße hoch klingt gut und dann Bergab paar Trails mitnehmen wenn es möglich ist.
Fahre gern anspruchsvolle Wege 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, schau mir dann deine Vorschläge auf der Karte noch an.


----------



## OliverH (15. September 2016)

Hi!

Wie in deinem anderen Beitrag schon geschrieben: gelbes X von Eberbach nach Dossenheim.

Der Neckarsteig ist teilweise schon recht steil zu fahren. Ist ja eigentlich ein Wandersteig. Aber die Abfahrten machen viel Spass.


----------



## sharky (30. September 2016)

einfach auf gpsies gehen und nach trails suchen. so schwer ist eine tourenplanung ja nicht. von Eberbach bis Hirschhorn hab ich was für dich. ab Hirschhorn dann aber nicht wieder zurück fahren


----------

